# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Lots of early season whales around....

## MIke R

approximately one fifth of the entire right whale population is in Cape Cod Bay right now....



*100 endangered right whales feeding in Cape Cod Bay*





                   By                                                                                 The Associated Press  
on April 11, 2014 at 10:29 PM      










                   PROVINCETOWN   The Center for Coastal Studies reports that a large cluster of endangered right whales is feeding in Cape Cod Bay.
  The Provincetown-based nonprofit group reported Friday that about 100  whales are concentrated near the western shore of Cape Cod Bay and near  the entrance to the Cape Cod Canal. The animals are feeding below the  surface of the water and aren't easily visible to boaters. The center  advises that the animals are vulnerable to collisions with ships and  asks that boaters take precautions.
  Charles "Stormy" Mayo, senior scientist with the center, called the  whale cluster "an exceptional concentration of an extremely rare  animal."
  The North Atlantic right whale population is about 500

----------


## NHDiane

SO cool!  Sure hope folks will heed the warnings and avoid these magnificent creatures.

----------


## amyb

Now that is something to behold-100 whales in a pod, YIKES.

----------


## MIke R

> Now that is something to behold-100 whales in a pod, YIKES.



Amy that number is impressive for April but in the summer that number goes up significantly as more and different species of  whales show up to eat..I have seen dozens and dozens of  whales as far as I can look  360 degrees around me at times

----------


## JEK

Still many in the islands too. These may be heading to Europe.
Screen Shot 2014-04-17 at 4.31.20 PM.jpg

----------


## MIke R

they gotta be pretty hungry this late in the season......

----------


## stbartshopper

We have only seen whales in SBH in February and that was one time on one day. When have others seen them?

----------


## JEK

February, March and April.

----------


## stbartshopper

Darn- we are there for 2 weeks every feb. on Pte Milou and have never had the pleasure of seeing them from our villa. Where around the island are they usually seen from?

----------


## MIke R

> Darn- we are there for 2 weeks every feb. on Pte Milou and have never had the pleasure of seeing them from our villa. Where around the island are they usually seen from?



a couple of things here

first off...there are not that many whales around St Barts..most are north up on the Silver Banks off the D.R....the few you see there are mainly traveling through...next is you really have to know what you are looking for as the spout of a humpback whale is stout and bushy on the water, not really tall and high in the air like other whales.....and most of their bodies are in the water..all you are going to see is a dorsal fin and a back and maybe a tail, and you will only see a tail if they are deep diving, other wise they just sort of sink down into the water....they have no interest in being close to shore either so forget that...they are going to be further  off in deep water..a good pair of binocs would be helpful here

----------


## JEK

> Darn- we are there for 2 weeks every feb. on Pte Milou and have never had the pleasure of seeing them from our villa. Where around the island are they usually seen from?



An old thread on the sighting places.


https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...l=1#post490710

----------


## JEK

Looks like this one was just off Public

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=JCkfjTix884

----------


## T3

A bowhead was sighted with the right whales in Cape Cod Bay last week - an Arctic whale that had only been spotted down CC way once before (in 2012).

More about this type of whale and their songs can be found here.

More about the recent sighting is here.

bh.jpg.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I read that on Stormy Mayos son s Facebook page....crazy stuff....but it happens....we had blue whales for a few summers too but never again....and Orcas too

----------

